# bargain - made to measure carpets for motorhome



## wifey1 (Dec 9, 2009)

HI TO ALL FELLOW MOTORHOMERS  GOT NEW CARPET FOR MY BESSACARR 795 TODAY, JUST TOOK MY OLD ONE IN, PICK COLOUR OF CARPET AND BINDING, ALL FOR THE BARGAIN PRICE OF £100. IM SURE MANUFACTORS WANTED NEARLY £400. SO A GREAT SAVING :lol: THE SHOPS IN GLASGOW, ANY ONE NEEDING THE NUMBER JUST GIVE ME A WEE POST, HAPPY TO HELP


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

The phone number would be handy thanks.
Whereabouts in Glasgow?


----------



## solly (May 1, 2005)

Can you let me knowWhen they move their shop to Essex? :lol:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

NO NEED TO SHOUT OLD CHAP !!!!

Check your caps lock button :roll: :roll:


----------



## Spikeyman (Apr 20, 2010)

Do they do mail order and do they need the old ones to make the new ones?


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

If you need new carpets can I recommend you try your local (independent) carpet shop? The size of carpet you need will easily be accomplished with an offcut/roll-end remnant which will probably cost no more than £30-40. They'll almost certainly know someone who can whip-edge it, typically a pound or two per metre. Can't remember the exact pricing, but cost us approx £60-70 to replace our loose fit carpets in something with a more durable colour. There's really no need to go to motorhome specialists for this.

Paul


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Name and number would be handy please wifey am just outside Glasgow (bout 11 miles or so) so it would be closeby.


----------



## hottub (Apr 21, 2008)

:lol: hi If you want fantastic replacment carpets that fit perfectly try Bespoke Rugs near Loath Lincs. you can go and stay, pub down the road, great guy, top job, right price.


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi hottub, could you please give me an approximate price of your replacement carpets as I am keen to replace mine and I like the sound of Bespoke Rugs. Also, is it hessian or rubber backed carpet?


----------



## wifey1 (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi, sorry i didnt get back to yous sooner, the name of shop is Spruce Carpets, 308 Broomloan Road Glasgow G51 2JQ, 0141 425 1555 sorry i dont know if they do mail order, we had to take old ones in so they could make a template, for a small extra they cleaned my old ones , so ive got a extra set :lol:, so give them a call and see what services they do.


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi Hottub

I have sent you a PM


----------



## delboy0127 (Mar 3, 2009)

*Best Carpet fixing*

Hi

Our Autosleeper County came with press stud fixings for the removable carpets, put simply they are U. S.

Any better suggestions please.

Take care

Delboy


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks Hottub for your PM. They certainly seem to provide a good service at a reasonable price so I will send for some samples.

I see on their website that Bespoke Rugs have a choice in carpet construction so I guess it will be up to personal preference. If it is hessian backed, is it domestic carpet or something specially made for the leisure industry and do you need an underlay to stop it sliding about, or doesn't it?


----------



## robx5 (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Best Carpet fixing*



delboy0127 said:


> Hi
> 
> Our Autosleeper County came with press stud fixings for the removable carpets, put simply they are U. S.
> 
> ...


Go and see a vehicle upholsterer, even better if they do convertable roofs. They will be able to replace the studs if they are broken or fit new studs to the carpet if you get new carpet.


----------



## BespokeRugs (Dec 12, 2007)

*Replacement Carpets*

Hi All

I hope the Mods don't mind my repy to this post, but I am keen to help some of the many people out there with removable carpet 'problems', whether they choose to purchase from us or elsewhere. You will notice I don't often get too involved for fear of 'over' promoting my business and let our customers do this for us if they so wish.

Anyway, carpets come in various forms, with many options of backing and suitablility. If you choose a secondary backed carpet (formerly hessian and less used these days) it doesn't need and proper carpet underlay if loose laid but will move if not correctly fitted and templated. There are other options too, including non-slip gel backed carpets and felt backed carpet We use a product underneath sometimes to stop any movement but our fit is usually enough for this not to be necessary. My main reason for the post is to say that we ABSOLUTELY DO NOT recommend stud fixings. These will damage your carpet in as little as a few weeks/months and some people will say that theirs haven't but it does depend on how you use your motorhome and even then you will notice often a breakdown in the backing, due to the small surface area 'trying' to hold the carpets in place. The studs are generally there form the original install and usually, the carpets have a bound cloth or taped edge as opposed to an overlocked or whipped edge. Taped edging creates tension on the small edges of removable carpets and causes curling which you do not get with and ovelrlocked edge. So my advice is not to have studs when replacing your carpets.

There have been many comments about the price of edging and that a carpet shop will edge an offcut (as we will, yours or one of our own) but they will not template and 'custom fit'. If you are happy with the exisiting fit of your carpets, you will get something close to this if you have them copied, or you can go for a custom fit. I believe there is a market for both products and price ranges and we do both but certainly more custom fit.

Back to carpet qualities, different styles suit different people and it really depends on the amount of useage, whether you have pets or not, and what level of luxury you want to trade for durablilty. Always bear in mind though that your motorhome or caravan or boat etc., has narrow walkways and therefore the wear is more concentrated, a bi like the middle of your stairs at home, this area always shows wear quicker than that of the edges.

I hope this helps and anyone needing advice is welcome to PM me or call, even if they choose to buy elsewhere.

Best wishes, Darren

BESPOKE RUGS


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for the informative response Darren. 

In our case we found a local "under the railway arches" carpet dealer and he was willing to use our existing carpets as a template on an off-cut/roll-end remnant. To within a margin of error of half an inch on some corners, the two are indistinguishable. The whipped edging is much better quality than the taped edging on the originals. I've deliberately kep the originals as obviously we'll use them as templates when we replace again, rather than the ones we've had made up (otherwise there'll be gradual drift).

Our carpet is hessian backed as the original was, but we're lucky that being a complex shape, the ins/outs around cupboards etc also assist to hold it in place.

One piece of advice I would give to others is that if you're going down the roll-end approach, use a quality bit of carpet. Much of the cost is in getting it edge-whipped, so cutting corners on the carpet itself gets you a lot lower quality outcome while proportionately not saving much money.

Paul


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

I have used Bespoke rugs and am VERY satisfied. Lovely place to overnight and we even had free wi fi. Also we have friends used them and also very happy.

Sooty10


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

sooty10 said:


> I have used Bespoke rugs and am VERY satisfied. Lovely place to overnight and we even had free wi fi. Also we have friends used them and also very happy.
> 
> Sooty10


I resemble that remark :lol: I am one of those friends, and yes, can confirm we are delighted too.....there's a pic of our carpet in place at Darren's website, its the burgundy coloured one in the photo gallery

Les


----------

